# Ball millipede



## CHLee (Mar 1, 2018)

Some of the pill millipedes that I have, the Rhopalomeris actually do pretty well in captivity, the other species I have feed on the food provided but I have yet to see babies. 

Rhopalomeris carnifex
	

		
			
		

		
	



Zephroniidae “Gold”



Zephroniidae “borneo Tiger”
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rhopalomeris sp.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice colors and awesome millipedes you got there.


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 1, 2018)

CHLee said:


> Some of the pill millipedes that I have, the Rhopalomeris actually do pretty well in captivity, the other species I have feed on the food provided but I have yet to see babies.
> 
> Rhopalomeris carnifex
> 
> ...


Fantastic! So the Rhopalomeris are breeding for you? Did you collect the original stock locally?


----------



## CHLee (Mar 1, 2018)

Aquarimax said:


> Fantastic! So the Rhopalomeris are breeding for you? Did you collect the original stock locally?


Yes the Rhopalomeris do breed in captivity and grow, unlike some zephronia that lay eggs but the babies fail to grow and develop

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 1, 2018)

Awesome bro! The colors are beautiful.


----------



## CHLee (Mar 2, 2018)

Zephronia sp. "Zebra"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Mar 2, 2018)

Gorgeous! I want them so bad!


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeez, I love them all so much. Some day I'll managed to get my hands on some. Some day.


----------



## Thoryhmyl (Mar 3, 2018)

Gorgeous
I hope ill be able to get some in the future.


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 4, 2018)

Whats your setup for the Rhopalomeris, substrate, temp, humidity, etc?


----------



## CHLee (Mar 4, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> Whats your setup for the Rhopalomeris, substrate, temp, humidity, etc?


Substrate is my own DIY blend, I make it from scratch from fresh sawdust, won’t be disclosing the ingredients, layer of leaf litter on the top, temps around 24-26c, no clue about humidity but substrate is always moist to the touch.


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 5, 2018)

CHLee said:


> Substrate is my own DIY blend, I make it from scratch from fresh sawdust, won’t be disclosing the ingredients, layer of leaf litter on the top, temps around 24-26c, no clue about humidity but substrate is always moist to the touch.


Thanks


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 5, 2018)

Fantastic that the smaller guys are breeding, now we gotta get the bigger sp. like Zephronia figured out!


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 5, 2018)

Any idea if the eggs may require something with their temperatures? Like a nightly drop if the species is from cloud forests or such, I know temperature can greatly impact embryo development.


----------



## CHLee (Mar 6, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHLee (Mar 6, 2018)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Any idea if the eggs may require something with their temperatures? Like a nightly drop if the species is from cloud forests or such, I know temperature can greatly impact embryo development.


They’re not from cloud forests


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Mar 7, 2018)

CHLee said:


> They’re not from cloud forests


Yeah it was more of an example, just thought mimicking temps to wherever they are from with the eggs may at least be worth a shot.


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey I know this is an old thread, but any developments @CHLee?


----------



## CHLee (Feb 6, 2020)

ThemantismanofPA said:


> Hey I know this is an old thread, but any developments @CHLee?


What sort of developments? So far only the Rhopalomeris will breed, the “gold” will survive. The other two species last about 6 months and kick it, even with noticeable feeding and defecating.


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Feb 6, 2020)

I was referring to the other two. Sad they cant live for longer.


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 7, 2020)

Beautiful specimens as always @CHLee. Any plans on sharing offspring with the rest of the pill millipede-starved hobby  in the future?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JBUSN1990 (Jul 24, 2020)

CHLee said:


> What sort of developments? So far only the Rhopalomeris will breed, the “gold” will survive. The other two species last about 6 months and kick it, even with noticeable feeding and defecating.


Good pictures! Millipedes are really good!
But, emmm, I think your temperature is too high, this make the other two species died. If the temp is higher than 25 degree, the giant green pill millipedes can`t live for long. I keep them in a temp of 22 degree. They live well and eat much. 
wish you can breed these pills!


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 24, 2020)

JBUSN1990 said:


> Good pictures! Millipedes are really good!
> But, emmm, I think your temperature is too high, this make the other two species died. If the temp is higher than 25 degree, the giant green pill millipedes can`t live for long. I keep them in a temp of 22 degree. They live well and eat much.
> wish you can breed these pills!


Are your's breeding at those temperatures?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

